# Tamiya matt varnish?



## MML (Apr 20, 2008)

I've always used Humbrol enamels up to now, and recently I've started to switch to Tamiya acrylics. I can't seem to find a matt varnish though. I know the gloss varnish is X-22, but does anyone know what the matt is? 

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They don't make one. What they do make is Flat Base. I forget the XF number. Flat Base is NOT a clear flat, but a flattening agent to be added to gloss paint to make it flat, or to make flat paints super dead flat. To make clear flat from Tamiya you have to mix a few drops of Flat Base into a jar of Clear Gloss.

You have to be VERY careful with Flat Base. If you mistakenly paint it on a model thinking it is Clear Flat, it turns white like frost. Too much in a color paint, and the paint drys whitish. Too much in Clear Gloss, and the Clear dries with white spots. 

Personally I do not like Acrylic Clear coats anyway. I recommend using Testors Clear Flat Laquer, thinned about 30% and airbrushed. It dries pretty much instantly and is safe over every model paint I have used so far (Tamiya, Gunze, Testors, Humbrol, etc.).

In Tamiya's TS series of spray cans, they have had Clear Gloss for some time. It is EXCELLENT and a couple coats give you a nice, even, high gloss. Recently they added a Clear Flat spray. It is DEAD FLAT... very nice.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep, I've been a Humbrol-only painter up to now, but I'm thinking of moving into other paints as well since they look quite interesting in the model mags, and especially because I don't seem to be able to get a truly matt Humbrol varnish, they always dry glossy.

As for the white/frosty finish from matt varnishes, the Airfix 2006 catalogue (the last one before they went under and were bought by Hornby) has a Humbrol Paints and Accessories Guide with a Useful Hints and Tips page, and on it is mentioned this white/frosting problem. 

They say "Occassionally deposits of white matting agent can be seen when using Matt or Satin varnish. This can be easily rectified by applying a coat of gloss varnish which will dissolve the matting agent. A coat of Matt or Satin varnish can then be re-applied."


----------



## MML (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! That really "clears" things up. 

I actually have a couple of jars of flat base (X-21) but I thought it was just a primer. It looks an off-white colour through the jar.

I have a Halcyon Nostromo due a final sealing coat very shortly, so I think I'll try mixing a bit of gloss and flat.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are different causes for white clear coats. Blushing (moisture in the air) causes it. ALso too much talc (like Flat base) will do it. You can cure blushing with a second coat in some cases. But if you get the Flat base mix wrong you are SOL...


----------

